
Student hacked into Apple servers and downloaded 90GB of ‘secure files’ - plasticchris
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/16/melbourne-apple-hack/amp/
======
codehusker
This 9to5mac article is a summary of a MacRumors article which is a summary of
the original article from The Age.

[https://www.theage.com.au/national/victoria/melbourne-
teen-h...](https://www.theage.com.au/national/victoria/melbourne-teen-hacked-
into-apple-s-secure-computer-network-court-told-20180816-p4zxwu.html)

~~~
jbaczuk
"computerised tunnels and online bypassing systems"

------
platinumrad
> The teen – who is said to be well-known in the hacking community – used VPNs
> and other tools to try to avoid being traced, but Apple’s systems logged the
> serial numbers of the MacBooks used to carry out the attacks.

How could Apple have managed to log the serial numbers?

~~~
kevin_b_er
Sounds like Apple programs macbooks to phone home with serial numbers?

~~~
jbaczuk
Probably didn't help to hack the company that makes the laptop he was using to
hack.

------
protondonor
Just imagine how a trillion $ company gets hacked by a teenager.

~~~
lern_too_spel
And then doesn't disclose the breach to its customers.

~~~
valuearb
What breach? Kid could have downloaded 90 gigs of encrypted data he couldn’t
decrypt.

~~~
lern_too_spel
> Further analysis found that the schoolboy successfully accessed “authorised
> keys” as part of his offending.

> Authorised keys grant log-in access to users and are said to be extremely
> secure.

> The Crown prosecutor also acknowledged that Apple was “very sensitive about
> publicity”.

More sensitive about publicity than about security, apparently.

